# Rail Splitter



## millougriega

Abraham Lincoln was also called "rail splitter" (=A person who splits logs for building fences), because he had worked as a rail splitter before pursuing law and politics, and the nickname capitalized on his humble beginnings. However, I can't find a relevant way to translate it in Greek, could you please help me?

Thank you in advance for your answers.


----------



## dmtrs

Ξυλοκόπος;
Δε δίνει όλες τις διαστάσεις που αναφέρεις, αλλά χρησιμοποιείται απαξιωτικά μερικές φορές για κάποιους που θεωρούνται "ταπεινής καταγωγής".


----------



## millougriega

dmtrs said:


> Ξυλοκόπος;
> Δε δίνει όλες τις διαστάσεις που αναφέρεις, αλλά χρησιμοποιείται απαξιωτικά μερικές φορές για κάποιους που θεωρούνται "ταπεινής καταγωγής".



 Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντησή σου. Δεν θέλουν, όμως, να τον απαξιώσουν με αυτό το παρατσούκλι. Θέλουν κυρίως να τιμήσουν την ταπεινή του καταγωγή για να δείξουν ότι είναι κι αυτός παιδί του λαού. Και το κακό είναι ότι το τονίζουν πολύ στο απόσπασμα που έχω να μεταφράσω και δεν μπορώ να το παραλείψω κάπως.


----------



## Perseas

_Ξυλουργός, μαραγκός...;_

Και το _ξυλοκόπος_ θα μου άρεσε. Δε νομίζω ότι απαξιώνει τον Λίνκολν.


----------



## millougriega

Καλησπέρα! Το υλοτόμος δεν μου είχε έρθει καθόλου στο μυαλό και νομίζω ότι επειδή έχει μέσα τη λέξη "τομή" ταιριάζει περισσότερο από όλα. Θα καταλήξω σε αυτό. Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας και την πολύτιμη βοήθειά σας!


----------



## sotos

Ξυλοσχίστης, although it is used metaphorically in modern greek. http://greek_greek.enacademic.com/112962/ξυλοσχίστης


----------



## millougriega

sotos said:


> Ξυλοσχίστης, although it is used metaphorically in modern greek. http://greek_greek.enacademic.com/112962/ξυλοσχίστης



Απίστευτο! Δεν την είχα ξανακούσει αυτήν τη φράση! Δεν ξέρω, όμως, αν θα ήταν σωστό να το χρησιμοποιήσω εδώ λόγω της άλλης χρήσης της, όπως και να έχει, όμως, σας ευχαριστώ πάαααααρα πολύ για την απάντησή σας!


----------



## Acestor

Για την καταγωγή του Λίνκολν διαβάζουμε ότι ήταν γιος ξυλοκόπου. Δεν έχουμε τώρα πλησιέστερη λέξη, αφού ο ξυλοσχίστης έχει πάρει τη σημασία του σκιτζή.
Δεν ξέρω αν θα χωρούσε μια ειδική διατύπωση: «Χαρακτήριζαν τον Λίνκολν “καγκελοσχίστη” (rail-splitter) επειδή...», με μια εξήγηση που θα δείχνει ότι η λέξη φτιάχτηκε απλώς και μόνο για να αποδώσει με ακρίβεια την αγγλική.


----------



## Helleno File

Unfortunately for speakers of British English the phrase "rail splitter" has no meaning, literally or metaphorically, although I have heard its use in relation to Lincoln explained before.  For us the first things we think of with the word rail are trains, trams etc. although it can much less often have the US English meaning which I think is a horizontal fence post.


----------



## sotos

Το "Ξυλοσχίστης" δεν έχει απαραίτητα αρνητική σημασία επειδή έτσι κάποιος το δήλωσε. Στο λεξικό του Στ. Βυζάντιου (μέσα 19ου αιώνα) έχει τη σημασία που λέει η λέξη.
Lexikon tēs kath' hēmas hellēnikēs dialektou

Σε βιβλίο του 1941, έχει πάλι την κανονική σημασία του επαγγέλματος 
Thrakika


----------



## Perseas

Έκοβε ή "έσχιζε" ξύλα με σκοπό την κατασκευή (ξύλινων) περιφράξεων. Το "rail-splitter" αυτό σημαίνει, αν κατάλαβα σωστά. Το αναφέρω, γιατί κάποιος μπορεί να κόβει ξύλα για άλλο σκοπό.


----------

